# Command &amp; Conquer Remastered: Der Sammel Thread



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Damit nicht mal wieder wie teils üblich alles in zig verschiedenen Freds ausläuft wenn mal wieder doch ein Größerer Userstamm was gleiches spielt, hier der Sammel Thread rund um C&C Remastered:


Hier übrigens erstmal der momentane Stand bei Metacritic.
https://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/command-conquer-remastered-collection
Sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, oder?

Ein paar erste coole Links:
Den Test von PCGames gibt es hier. KLICK
Ein wirklich tolles *Exclusives* Interview von PCGames Redakteur Felix zur Kane Legende gibt es hier. KLICK Unbedingt lesen, ist Top. 

Allgemeine Infos:
-Das Spiel kostet 19,99€uronen. Sowohl bei Steam als auch bei EA.
-Wer sich das Spiel auf Steam kauft muss *kein *EA Konto haben. Die Frage wurde des öfteren gestellt, deshalb die Antwort hier.
-Ist MP Crossplay zwischen Steam und EA möglich? Laut meinen bisherigen Infos, Ja.
-Eine weitere Frage die aufkam, kann man das Spiel auch auf Englisch spielen mit einem deutschen Steam Client. Ja,
man muss in den Einstellungen außerhalb des Spiels in der Steam Bibliothek auf die Einstellungen des Spiels gehen (das Spiel mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken, dort dann auf Sprache gehen) und dort kann man die Sprache dann auf Englisch umstellen. Ingame ist es wohl bis jetzt nicht möglich. Wie es bei EA geht kann ich euch nicht sagen, da ich die Steam Version habe. Eventuell kann es jemand beantworten der die EA Version hat. 
(Matthias gibt hier eine Lösung für EA vor, in Post #3 Danke)
-Gibt es Grundsätzliche spielerische Unterschiede zwischen der EA und der Steam Version? Nein. Also bis jetzt ist absolut nichts bekannt.


Das von mir erstmal zu den ersten schnelleren Infos.
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch so erst einmal. 
Kommentare dazu und vor allem was hier am Start im Thread noch mit dabei sein sollte, immer her damit.


Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Wie üblich, der Platzhalter.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Juni 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie es bei EA geht kann ich euch nicht sagen, da ich die Steam Version habe. Eventuell kann es jemand beantworten der die EA Version hat.



Bei Origin muss man einfach nur die Client-Sprache auf englisch stellen, dann läuft das Spiel auch auf englisch.
Kein Ahnung, ob dann noch ein zusätzlicher Download nötig ist. Mein Client steht eh immer auf englisch, daher hat er auch gleich englisch installiert.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bei Origin muss man einfach nur die Client-Sprache auf englisch stellen, dann läuft das Spiel auch auf englisch.
> Kein Ahnung, ob dann noch ein zusätzlicher Download nötig ist. Mein Client steht eh immer auf englisch, daher hat er auch gleich englisch installiert.



Okey, also wenn man den Client eh auf Englisch hat sollte es eh klar sein.
Habe ich mal im Start mit Eingebracht. Danke.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Damit nicht mal wieder wie teils üblich alles in zig verschiedenen Freds ausläuft wenn mal wieder doch ein Größerer Userstamm was gleiches spielt, hier der Sammel Thread rund um C&C Remastered:


Gute Idee! 
Zumal der Testartikel irgendwie trotz reger Beteidigung und aktuellen Posts nicht im Forenticker gelistet wird ?



Batze schrieb:


> Hier übrigens erstmal der momentane Stand bei Metacritic.
> https://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/command-conquer-remastered-collection
> Sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, oder?


Definitiv !
Hätte mir jemand letztes Jahr prophezeit das aus dem Hause EA so etwas abgeliefert wird, den hätte ich eingewiesen. 

Sicherlich hat der Remaster noch einige Ecken mit Luft nach oben, aber sie haben die grundlegende Stimmung nicht angerührt und es optisch und funktionell in die Moderne gebracht.
Wenn EA diesen Ansatz inkl. die optionale "Auskopplung" aus der Origin Launcher Architektur weiter verfolgt wird es sicherlich ihr Schaden nicht sein. *Ruf nach einen Dune Remaster*


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> Zumal der Testartikel irgendwie trotz reger Beteidigung und aktuellen Posts nicht im Forenticker gelistet wird ?
> 
> Definitiv !
> ...



Und das sagt ein EA/Origin Verweigerer . Also das soll schon was heißen mein lieber Lester...hehe.
Nebenbei, du weißt wohl das ich Großer Blizzard Fan bin, geh mal da in die Foren, was da gerade abgeht. Hehe.
EA > als Blizzard. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen das selbst Harte Blizzard Fans sich hinter EA gerade stellen, in den eigenen Foren. Unglaublich.
So etwas geht in die Geschichte ein das EA in den Blizzard Foren so etwas von mehr gelobt werden als Blizzard. Unglaublich das ich das erlebe.
Die Frage ist dann aber auch, was ist schlimmer.
Der schleichende Untergang von Blizzard oder das EA hier und da doch mal etwas Luft abseits der Börse kann?


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Juni 2020)

Wie sind denn die PC-Anforderungen? Hätte schon Bock drauf, gerade C&C1 hab ich damals auf dem N64 gesuchtet über viele Monate. Weiß aber nicht ob mein alter Rechner von 2012/13 das Spiel noch packt (Planet Zoo hat er z.B. nicht mehr gepackt)


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> das EA hier und da doch mal etwas Luft abseits der Börse kann?


Das finde ich nicht schlimm, sondern erfrischend positiv !
Wäre schön wenn EA sich ernsthaft vom kurzsichtigen "Profit only" wegbewegt und mehr auf die Kunden zugeht, die Offenlegung des C&C Source gehört ja definitiv dazu.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die PC-Anforderungen? Hätte schon Bock drauf, gerade C&C1 hab ich damals auf dem N64 gesuchtet über viele Monate. Weiß aber nicht ob mein alter Rechner von 2012/13 das Spiel noch packt (Planet Zoo hat er z.B. nicht mehr gepackt)


Hieran könnte man sich grob halten :

https://www.google.de/amp/s/www.pcg...gen-PC-minimale-empfohlene-Specs-1345292/amp/

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die PC-Anforderungen? Hätte schon Bock drauf, gerade C&C1 hab ich damals auf dem N64 gesuchtet über viele Monate. Weiß aber nicht ob mein alter Rechner von 2012/13 das Spiel noch packt (Planet Zoo hat er z.B. nicht mehr gepackt)


Mein Rechner ist von Ende 2014, war damals aber recht Dicke, hier rennt es ohne Zicken bislang.
Wenn ich mir die empfohlenen Daten (min ist eh Bullshit) ansehe ist das auch sehr moderat:

Setzt 64-Bit-Prozessor und -Betriebssystem voraus
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1/10 (64-bit Version)
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4690K or AMD Ryzen 7 1700
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB RAM
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 or ATI Radeon HD 7850
DirectX: Version 11
Netzwerk: Breitband-Internetverbindung
Speicherplatz: 32 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz
Zusätzliche Anmerkungen: Festplattenspeicher: 32 GB auf SSD


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2020)

Die HDD-Bedarfsgröße stimmt im übrigen nicht. Statt genannter 32 GB sind es bei mir "höchstens" 18,1 GB laut Steam. Zum Launch gabs zwar nochmal einen Patch der sich zum Spielstart vorab installierte, kann aber nicht sonderlich viel mehr gewesen sein. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die PC-Anforderungen? Hätte schon Bock drauf, gerade C&C1 hab ich damals auf dem N64 gesuchtet über viele Monate. Weiß aber nicht ob mein alter Rechner von 2012/13 das Spiel noch packt (Planet Zoo hat er z.B. nicht mehr gepackt)



Öhm, da frage ich doch mal ganz ernsthaft, wozu gibt es die 2 Stunden Testzeit?
Kaufen, downloaden, testen ob es läuft, und wenn nicht, refund.
Gerade auch du solltest das doch wissen!

Och komm lieber LOX-TT, die 20 Mäuse zum testen pump ich dir auch noch.

Und wenn deine Graka das nicht packen sollte, ich habe hier noch eine AMD HD 7870 irgendwo rumliegen, die sollte das noch locker packen.
Kannst du für Apple und Ei bekommen, wie man so schön sagt.
Hier die Anforderungen die bei Steam stehen.



Spoiler



MINIMUM:
Setzt 64-Bit-Prozessor und -Betriebssystem voraus
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1/10 (64-bit Version)
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 @ 2.4ghz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400 @ 2.4ghz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB RAM
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GT 420 or ATI Radeon HD 5570
DirectX: Version 11
Netzwerk: Breitband-Internetverbindung
Speicherplatz: 32 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz


EMPFOHLEN:
Setzt 64-Bit-Prozessor und -Betriebssystem voraus
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1/10 (64-bit Version)
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4690K or AMD Ryzen 7 1700
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB RAM
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 or ATI Radeon HD 7850
DirectX: Version 11
Netzwerk: Breitband-Internetverbindung
Speicherplatz: 32 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz
Zusätzliche Anmerkungen: Festplattenspeicher: 32 GB auf SSD


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die HDD-Bedarfsgröße stimmt im übrigen nicht. Statt genannter 32 GB sind es bei mir "höchstens" 18,1 GB laut Steam. Zum Launch gabs zwar nochmal einen Patch der sich zum Spielstart vorab installierte, kann aber nicht sonderlich viel mehr gewesen sein.



Bei mir sind es 25 GB die dann am Ende auf der Platte sind.
Mit den 18GB die Steam erstmal einen über die Leitung gibt hast du recht. War bei mir genau so viel.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Juni 2020)

Das mit dem Refund hab ich tatsächlich vergessen, stimmt das antesten könnte ich dann ja mal machen.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das mit dem Refund hab ich tatsächlich vergessen, stimmt das antesten könnte ich dann ja mal machen.



Siehst du. Nicht vergessen im nächsten potti was ihr macht, immer das antesten nicht vergessen, immer sagen...


----------

